# ISO Filbert pie crust recipe



## Alix (Feb 12, 2005)

I read this in a book recently and can't remember where to find it again. If anyone recognizes this could you help me out please? Thanks!


----------



## Zereh (Feb 13, 2005)

Hazlenut Recipes I found this site awhile ago and bookmarked it but have never gone back to make anything from it.

Here are two from the dessert section. Hope one of them is what you're looking for:

*Hazelnut Pie Crust*

    * 1 cup Oregon hazelnuts, roasted and ground
    * 1/2 cup graham cracker crumbs
    * 1/4 cup sugar
    * 1/4 teaspoon allspice, ground
    * 1/4 cup butter or margarine 

Mix together hazelnuts, crumbs, sugar and allspice; blend in butter to form a crumbly mixture. Press against bottom and sides of a 9" pie plate. Bake in 400 oven 5 minutes, or until lightly browned. Cool thoroughly.

*Crunchy Hazelnut Pastry Shell*

    * 1 cup flour
    * 1 tablespoon sugar
    * 1/4 teaspoon salt
    * 1/3 cup butter
    * 1/4 cup Oregon hazelnuts, roasted & diced
    * 3 tablespoons water *

Combine flour, sugar and salt. Cut in butter until mixture looks like coarse corn meal. Stir in hazelnuts. Blend in water to form crumbly dough. Pat into bottom and sides of a 9" tart or pie pan. Chill 20 minutes. Bake in a 400 oven 15 minutes or until lightly browned. Cool. Makes 1 (9") tart.*


----------



## Alix (Feb 13, 2005)

Zereh, those are both going in my files. THANKS! Neither one is what I was looking for though. It used ground hazelnuts and I think lard etc. Hope someone can refresh my memory.


----------



## kansasgirl (Feb 13, 2005)

This is a great recipe for any kind of nut crust.

Nut Crust
1/2 c Nuts (any kind), finely minced
ds Salt 
4 tb Butter, cut into small pieces 
1 1/4 c Flour 
5 tb Cold water 

1.Place nuts, margarine, salt and flour together in a bowl. Use a pastry cutter to work the mixture until it is uniform and resembles coarse corn meal.


----------

